# Another league



## northeastlafc (Feb 16, 2021)

I know a post like this comes out every other week but has anyone heard of the Select Clubs National League? (SCNL) Sounds to me like a marketing ploy to trick parents into thinking they might be in the ECNL pyramid. The only clubs from CA that I’m seeing on their list is CDA Slammers & Rebels from San Diego. The other teams are from other states. But it’s like damn why the hell is this necessary?


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 16, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> But it’s like damn why the hell is this necessary?


Because someone needs some cash.


----------



## dad4 (Feb 16, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> I know a post like this comes out every other week but has anyone heard of the Select Clubs National League? (SCNL) Sounds to me like a marketing ploy to trick parents into thinking they might be in the ECNL pyramid. The only clubs from CA that I’m seeing on their list is CDA Slammers & Rebels from San Diego. The other teams are from other states. But it’s like damn why the hell is this necessary?


A number of the listed SCNL clubs are ECNL, too.

Mustang, MVLA, and San Juan are already some of the best known clubs up here.  They don't need SCNL for name recognition with parents.  We all know who they are.


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 16, 2021)

Mustang, MVLA, and San Juan are already some of the best known clubs up here.  They don't need SCNL for name recognition with parents.  We all know who they are.
[/QUOTE]
They may not need a new league for name recognition but they can use that name recognition to entice clueless folks into paying for these leagues.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 16, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> I know a post like this comes out every other week but has anyone heard of the Select Clubs National League? (SCNL) Sounds to me like a marketing ploy to trick parents into thinking they might be in the ECNL pyramid. The only clubs from CA that I’m seeing on their list is CDA Slammers & Rebels from San Diego. The other teams are from other states. But it’s like damn why the hell is this necessary?


Maybe try asking them.


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Maybe try asking them.


No reply would’ve been better than an asinine one.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

northeastlafc said:


> No reply would’ve been better than an asinine one.


It seems line a pretty spot on level of asininity in response to a post insinuating soccer clubs are conspiring to defraud soccer parents by creating a national soccer league that misrepresents to them that they are part of ECNL when they aren’t. 

I understand that the paranoid narrative that youth soccer clubs are “out to get you” is a fun one but, really, it’s so f**king stupid. Is it even possible for you crazy soccer parents to ask a question that isn’t whiny and dripping in self-pity?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> ...you crazy soccer parents....


So you exclude yourself from being a soccer parent?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> So you exclude yourself from being a soccer parent?


How do you feel about these fat cat youth soccer clubs’ conspiracy to defraud people? What about the conspiracy between teacher unions and the governor to sabotage the economy so Gavin can make a fortune on marijuana stocks and dine at fine restaurants without having to get on the waitlist? Or how about environmentalists conspiring to murder Texans by designing wind turbines that freeze in cold weather?  

I’m just trying to give you some fresh ideas since your lead conspiracy theorist died yesterday.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 18, 2021)

I think they’re trying to link their tournaments together into something larger.

From the website:

”By conducting all league games during designated member club tournaments, in lieu of, traveling every other weekend and playing games at remote and isolated fields”

Maybe just trying to work together on tournaments so they don’t leak as much money to the big tournament clubs like Surf and Dallas.  And link the tournaments together because standings are fun.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> How do you feel about these fat cat youth soccer clubs’ conspiracy to defraud people? What about the conspiracy between teacher unions and the governor to sabotage the economy so Gavin can make a fortune on marijuana stocks and dine at fine restaurants without having to get on the waitlist? Or how about environmentalists conspiring to murder Texans by designing wind turbines that freeze in cold weather?
> 
> I’m just trying to give you some fresh ideas since your lead conspiracy theorist died yesterday.


I believe you didn’t answer the question.  Didn’t your parents ever teach you it’s impolite to answer a question with another completely irrelevant series of questions?

So I’ll be your huckleberry for now:
1) It’s a vast world and fraud in this industry has happened.  Is it a vast conspiracy, NO!

2) Teachers Unions have an adage da that isn’t getting kids back to school.  (Hell even Biden was on CNN a few days ago telling a young 8ur old that kids don’t really get the virus and there is no definitive, scientific evidence showing kids spread the virus.  I’ll post the link below for your viewing pleasure. So far the LATU got part of their “defund the police” request with the institution of “Climate Coaches” to replace School Police.

Must be nice to dine indoors with multiple households while you tell everyone else not to.

3) The situation in TX doesn’t boar well for AOC’s New Green Deal....there are flaws to 100% reliance on Renewable energy and this should initiate a move towards better safeguards. 

Any other questions?

Here’s your video:









						Joe Biden reassures 8-year-old about Covid-19 during CNN town hall: 'Don't be scared' | CNN
					

When asked about children receiving a coronavirus vaccine, President Joe Biden reassured an 8-year-old about her low risk of contracting and spreading Covid-19 during CNN's presidential town hall.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## northeastlafc (Feb 18, 2021)

Zeke said:


> I think they’re trying to link their tournaments together into something larger.
> 
> From the website:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response!!


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Zeke said:


> I think they’re trying to link their tournaments together into something larger.
> 
> From the website:
> 
> ...


Look what happens when you ask. Apparently it isn’t a conspiracy to defraud soccer parents after all. Who would have thunk?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> I believe you didn’t answer the question.  Didn’t your parents ever teach you it’s impolite to answer a question with another completely irrelevant series of questions?
> 
> So I’ll be your huckleberry for now:
> 1) It’s a vast world and fraud in this industry has happened.  Is it a vast conspiracy, NO!
> ...


TX’s reliance on a failed energy dependent on oil, show how dangerous AOC and renewable energy are. That’s a reach even for a trumpanzee.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> How do you feel about these fat cat youth soccer clubs’ conspiracy to defraud people? - *Not a conspiracy, happens daily, weekly, monthly.* What about the conspiracy between teacher unions and the governor to sabotage the economy - *Not a conspiracy, they are doing it out in the open*. so Gavin can make a fortune on marijuana stocks and dine at fine restaurants - *He did dine out.* without having to get on the waitlist? Or how about environmentalists conspiring to murder Texans by designing wind turbines that freeze in cold weather?* - political gamesmanship, and you love it.*
> 
> I’m just trying to give you some fresh ideas since your lead conspiracy theorist died yesterday.


I think maybe you clocked in as an ECNL employee today.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> TX’s reliance on a failed energy dependent on oil, show how dangerous AOC and renewable energy are. That’s a reach even for a trumpanzee.


Windmills in North Dakota are still working.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> TX’s reliance on a failed energy dependent on oil, show how dangerous AOC and renewable energy are. That’s a reach even for a trumpanzee.


Stoopid statements by both sides of the energy debate.  But politicians would rather pass up the opportunity to make things better and double down on pointing fingers at one another.  You luv that kinda stuff.


----------



## Glitterhater (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It seems line a pretty spot on level of asininity in response to a post insinuating soccer clubs are conspiring to defraud soccer parents by creating a national soccer league that misrepresents to them that they are part of ECNL when they aren’t.
> 
> I understand that the paranoid narrative that youth soccer clubs are “out to get you” is a fun one but, really, it’s so f**king stupid. Is it even possible for you crazy soccer parents to ask a question that isn’t whiny and dripping in self-pity?


Man. Who pissed in your cheerios?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> Windmills in North Dakota are still working.


I know you are fishing, but you are wrong. go look it up..Did you just come back from North Dakota?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I know you are fishing, but you are wrong. go look it up..Did you just come back from North Dakota?


They’re also working in the Arctic.









						Why Did Wind Turbines Freeze in Texas When They Work in the Arctic?
					

Some Texas officials have criticized wind power after turbines froze during the winter storm. But in Arctic regions, turbines are used regularly with measures in place to keep them running despite the chill.




					www.newsweek.com
				




So much fun to see whiny magats lose their s**t over brief rolling blackouts in CA, while millions of Texans have been without power for days. Such dumbf**ks. Blaming AOC instead of their own incompetent governor takes some serious stupidity.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I know you are fishing, but you are wrong. go look it up..Did you just come back from North Dakota?


Windmills in North Dakota (and most other northern states) are engineered to work down to -20F.   The limitation comes from the lubricants and embrittlement of some of the materials.

What is the lower limit for Texas windmills?


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> They’re also working in the Arctic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go , get all worked up.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> Windmills in North Dakota (and most other northern states) are engineered to work down to -20F.   The limitation comes from the lubricants and embrittlement of some of the materials.
> 
> What is the lower limit for Texas windmills?


They've had their instances of blackouts in North Dakota due to cold, happens everywhere until the proper packages are applied.  Texas didn't do and are seeing the results.  Their situation is obviously more extreme and dangerous.  I'm sure taxpayers in TX are wondering why their dollars didn't prevent the windmills being cold weather resistant.


----------



## dk_b (Feb 18, 2021)

I'm in the home stretch of time w/kids playing youth sports and while I will deeply miss watching them play when the last of my kids hang up the boots, I will not miss the alphabet soup of leagues, teams, clubs. My oldest is long removed from the fields but different versions of the same s*it have been playing out for years and years. The bigger, wealthier, connected clubs continue to do as much as they can to increase their relevance and screw the smaller clubs as a forgotten consequence. I have had kids in small clubs you'd never recognize and a well-recognized club (mentioned in this very thread, in fact) so I have seen it from both sides.  To me, it's like that high school party that was identical to the college party that was identical to the grown-up party, only the cars and booze were more expensive as we got older.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> They've had their instances of blackouts in North Dakota due to cold, happens everywhere until the proper packages are applied.  Texas didn't do and are seeing the results.  Their situation is obviously more extreme and dangerous.  I'm sure taxpayers in TX are wondering why their dollars didn't prevent the windmills being cold weather resistant.


The big surprise to me is the revelation of how poorly prepared their natural gas plants were.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> They’re also working in the Arctic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who blamed AOC?  This article supports what I said, better safeguards in place.  WTF??

Quite the spin Dr....any thoughts on answering the original question?


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> The big surprise to me is the revelation of how poorly prepared their natural gas plants were.


Really?  Preparation has never been something Texans have ever much understood as it relates to energy.


----------



## whatithink (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> They've had their instances of blackouts in North Dakota due to cold, happens everywhere until the proper packages are applied.  Texas didn't do and are seeing the results.  Their situation is obviously more extreme and dangerous.  I'm sure taxpayers in TX are wondering why their dollars didn't prevent the windmills being cold weather resistant.


This article from the Texas Tribune should answer that for them.

Texas officials didn't heed warnings before winter storm power outages | The Texas Tribune


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 18, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Who blamed AOC?  This article supports what I said, better safeguards in place.  WTF??
> 
> Quite the spin Dr....any thoughts on answering the original question?


Yeah sure...Sexist! Racist! White Supremacist!


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Really?  Preparation has never been something Texans have ever much understood as it relates to energy.
> 
> View attachment 10158View attachment 10159View attachment 10160View attachment 10161


Only happens in Texas, right? . Not in LA or SF suburbs.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

whatithink said:


> This article from the Texas Tribune should answer that for them.
> 
> Texas officials didn't heed warnings before winter storm power outages | The Texas Tribune


Yep, sometimes profits get in the way.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Only happens in Texas, right? . Not in LA or SF suburbs.
> 
> View attachment 10163
> 
> ...


It’s all Ted Cruz’s fault for supporting non-renewable energy.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 18, 2021)

EOTL said:


> It’s all Ted Cruz’s fault for supporting non-renewable energy.


and you are surprised?  He's in Mexico sipping margaritas and chatting up the teacher's union leadership at the bar.  Probably flying back with John Kerry, both laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Feb 18, 2021)

happy9 said:


> and you are surprised?  He's in Mexico sipping margaritas and chatting up the teacher's union leadership at the bar.  Probably flying back with John Kerry, both laughing all the way to the bank.


Right Wing or Left Wing....all parts of the same filthy bird!


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/151580781_4081965661827400_8559747682426268344_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&ccb=3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=9hjC2pOnP28AX-pHhAb&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=3c4f8d8b2470f09b65b9b49f499a60eb&oe=6054FB34


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/151580781_4081965661827400_8559747682426268344_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&ccb=3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=9hjC2pOnP28AX-pHhAb&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=3c4f8d8b2470f09b65b9b49f499a60eb&oe=6054FB34


Texans are such soft whiners.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/151580781_4081965661827400_8559747682426268344_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&ccb=3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=9hjC2pOnP28AX-pHhAb&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=3c4f8d8b2470f09b65b9b49f499a60eb&oe=6054FB34


And don’t forget to drink the water!


https://www.nytimes.com/2021/02/18/us/texas-water-crisis-winter-storm.html?referringSource=articleShare


----------



## Desert Hound (Feb 18, 2021)

espola said:


> https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/151580781_4081965661827400_8559747682426268344_n.jpg?_nc_cat=111&ccb=3&_nc_sid=8bfeb9&_nc_ohc=9hjC2pOnP28AX-pHhAb&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=3c4f8d8b2470f09b65b9b49f499a60eb&oe=6054FB34


You would think after all these yrs on this forum you would know how to post an image


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> You would think after all these yrs on this forum you would know how to post an image


Works for me.


----------



## EOTL (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> They’re also working in the Arctic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently the governor of TX believes guns don’t kill people but windmills do. Dumbf**k should be recalled.


----------



## happy9 (Feb 19, 2021)

EOTL said:


> Apparently the governor of TX believes guns don’t kill people but windmills do. Dumbf**k should be recalled.


Where does he say that? I must have missed it in the article.


----------



## crush (Feb 19, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Where does he say that? I must have missed it in the article.


Happy, dont take the bait bro.  Plus, this thread is about "Another League."  I have to call you out.  Take this crap to off topic and stop letting EOTL get under your skin.  The last week has been a challenge for me emotionally.  I also let others get under my skin and go off the rails and off topic from the OP.  So let's all respct the thread and stop all the is PC.  Cool bro?


----------

